# Background Image, was sich nicht bewegt



## MajorBlade (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich suche gerade nach einer Möglichkeit, wie ich ein Hintergrunbild einbinden kann das sich nicht z.b. beim scrollen bewegt, sondern immer fixiert an einer Stelle bleibt (der text läuft quasi über das Bild, der Hintergrund verändert sich jedoch nicht). Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mein Problem verständlich beschreiben. Danke schon mal im Voraus!

Schöne Grüße MajorBlade


----------



## Joyce (18. Mai 2004)

<body bgcolor="#000000" text="#FFFFFF" bgproperties="fixed" body background="dein-bild.jpg">


----------



## MajorBlade (18. Mai 2004)

Jo viele Dank genau das habe ich gesucht !
Hmm irgendwann sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nichtmehr!
Also nochmal dankschön für die schnelle Hilfe!

Greetz MajorBlade


----------



## Joyce (18. Mai 2004)

Kein Problem =)


----------

